# Soggy pets!! Just thought this would be a funny thread .....



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Show us your pictures of your pets when they have been bathed or got soggy in the rain!! Always makes me smile when mine have that ''soggy face'' on!! 

Here are mine ..... 

First one is Tizzie my cat when she got caught outside in the rain! She was not impressed!!! 

Then Logan playing in the paddling pool, then after bath time! :thumbup:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol:::lol:the poor cats face


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

That is one seriously peed off kitty cat!! :lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Tizzie is not amused!!! :lol:

Brill pics :thumbup:

Cassie doesn't look any different to the camera when she's wet :lol:










Not the most brilliant pic but it was the best of a bad bunch :blink:


----------



## Blobbet (Aug 11, 2010)

My yorkie in the bath lol


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Blobbet said:


> My yorkie in the bath lol


Hahaha! I love the faces they pull! LOL :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes i agree .... Tizzie was not amused!! LOL .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Great pics  are crazy MC likes being out in the rain  he's a very weird cat :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Heres my mums staffie after a mud bath:lol::lol: i wouldn't of minded but i was driving so she had to go back in my car :scared:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a few mostly of Barney, bless his soul










































Dizzy, a springer girl I had for only 2 months (more info on my thread free to good home)









Benji, my friend's dog :lol:









Pep'e the toy poodle I had before I had to rehome him









A wet maya, from a heavy downpour :thumbup:









and Lastly, a wet Rusty


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Heres my mums staffie after a mud bath:lol::lol: i wouldn't of minded but i was driving so she had to go back in my car :scared:


Oh my god :lol: poor you hahaha


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

That muddy dog pic is brilliant!!! hehehe
heres one of my wet soggy pup,after a play session in the paddling pool.


----------



## Blobbet (Aug 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Benji, my friend's dog :lol:


Looks like he's going to bite that hand!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awww i just gave my pair a bath earlier, shame i didnt see this before they dried.

i have a couple of skye when shes wet though









here she is when she was just a tiiiiiny puppy!









everybody... awwwww!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless her,Skye just has the most beautiful face! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

sequeena said:


>


:lol: This one has made my night :lol: :lol: Could just imagine her grumbling... "remember that teddy bear you love.... it might vanish tonight" :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She's a daft one


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Heres my mums staffie after a mud bath:lol::lol: i wouldn't of minded but i was driving so she had to go back in my car :scared:


Hahaha! Love it! (not the fact that she ad to go in your car though!  )


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are all brilliant thanks guys! 

(sorry havn't been on, had lots going on with Logan ... will post on another thread)


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, Pip kinda looks like yoda/roadkill after a bath :lol: Danny gets a rather dashing mini perm and Freddie's too classy to look anything other than neat!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Bertie (usually a big fluffy boy)









Teagan









Skye









Star doing a headstand in the water!









and after


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Love 'em!

Keep them coming! LOL


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

This is a brilliant thread! Loving all these soggy doggies!
Attached is my dog when he was a young pup getting an underwater undercarriage after local flooding hit our usual walking route.


----------

